

America's New Elite - pringle
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/10/22/AR2010102202873_2.html?sid=ST2010102204725

======
gaius
_An elite that also passes on ability is more tenacious_

That would seem to be a genuine elite, then.

